# 2014 High Fashion Lookbook :)



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/811604

Click on the "lookbook" cover and, whatever you do.....brace yourselves ! 

Mind you.....none of this was _*MY*_ idea......

:facepalm:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

She's still gonna freeze with those bare legs and feet.

CONGRATS! :bouncy:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Whooooo hooooooo! 

We are all so proud of you!!!! 

Need some male models in there though.... 

Just sayin'


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Very cool! Do you have a framed copy hanging over your favorite knitting area? Maybe one in each room? I would!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOO HOOOO !! On page 12 , her boots match perfectly !!! WAY TA GO !!!!!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm speechless.. and giddy...

How did this come about? So cool. Not one, but two there!

EDIT correction! not 2, but 4! I missed the cuffs until my second look


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I love the raspberry cocoon one!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im speechless too. Your sweaters & boot covers rock! :bow: 
Did you invent those? :thumb: Ive never seen any before, they sure look warm too.

Congrats!! That's a very classy magazine :rock: 
I like the chain mail vest too


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I was really impressed with what they did with "Raspberry Cocoon".
The leggings were perfect for the sweater, as was the model.

The girl in "Russian" just had to have those cuffs.
The girl in the big yellow may yet end up taking that one home, too.

One of the three photographers involved is bringing a team HERE.....first weekend of November, for an on site sweater shoot in hopes of getting published as editorial material in a small magazine....... Baby steps. 

When that happens, you may get your male model after all...... :whistlin:

Then there's the the photog-hairstylist and her side-kick make-up artist who want to do a shoot with yours truly as the main event!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Pearl B said:


> Im speechless too. Your sweaters & boot covers rock! :bow:
> Did you invent those?


In my mind I did.......only to find after that a much flimsier version had recently come into vogue......


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Forerunner you would absolutely rock as a model of your creations!! :thumb:
Ive seen a few of your posts dressed head to toe. 
That's sweet they are coming by for an onsite shoot :sing: 
You are very talented, & your designs are unique, your work deserves to be seen, imo.



> In my mind I did.......only to find after that a much flimsier version had recently come into vogue......


 That bites.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

couldn't happen to a nicer dude.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:facepalm:

Ya'll just do go on so..........


:grouphug:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

We need a FR Calender. 

Just sayin' 

:whistlin:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing:
It's just wonderful!!!
I really am so very happy for you, how exciting!:banana:

I am curious though, when you get world famous, who is going to tend the worlds biggest compost pile??????


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well...... I suppose it's possible to overplan these things........

:shrug:















.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Was that a cameo on the last page? 

Good job!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

So excited for you!! As I flipped through the "look book", I was thinking, "Yeah, yeah, ice princess...woodland fairy...whatever...GET BACK TO THE GIANT SWEATERS!"


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That giant sweater book may yet come to be.

The right people have taken notice.

:shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So exciting, so fun! Congratulations FR!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This is all so exciting!!!! I am seriously so happy for you! 

In your honor I purchased some size 17 Addi Turbos from someone on Ravelry. I have no clue what I will do with them. The price was just too sweet to pass up...and now that they just arrived...I am stunned. These things are HUGE!!! 

You could have your own TV show. "Knitting with the Big Boys"


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice job dude! Double Congrats! ^5 
See! good things CAN come out of Illinois! ;-)


----------



## mamaboog (Oct 11, 2014)

Raspberry cocoon. :sing::sing:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

"Raspberry" was a delicious sweater to knit, and the Indian girl modeling did it justice, but the model in the big goldish sweater was far more personable and cool to talk with.

Just an observation, but...... yeah, the pink sweater was a milestone when I knit it up.....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Fabulous!!! Not so sure about those jeweled crown things. Your sweaters make that book!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

One of the photographers who participated in that event is bringing two models, a hairdresser and a makeup artist out here to the bush to do a sweater shoot in the environment in which they were created......first week of November.

That should make for an interesting day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have them pose on the compost pile or in the frontend loader, in the pasture surrounded by sheep, mucking the barn........


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My, the sympathy........ 

Naw, my plan will have greater effect.

The photographer came out a few weeks ago and fell in love with the place.
She brought her husband and daughter, and they were just as enthusiastic 
We went through the better portions of the stash, and she picked out the sweaters she thought would get us published. 
She didn't think ensembles was the way to go, per se......just yet.

So, come the big day, I plan to fade in and out of the festivities, each time adorned in a different full blown, cold, hard, killer ensemble, to teach her a lesson.

I intend to have those models incensed with envy. 

That's my kind of ornery. :heh:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I like your style FR


----------

